# Picture Window under Assault



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Remember the Red Tail that collided with the window? Well, now a squirrel decided it should check it out for itself. 

I was at physical therapy (a whole nother topic) when the hubs sees a squirrel jump on the arm of a rocking chair on the front porch. As he's watching the squirrel then jumps to the back of the chair and sits there for a moment. Then as he's watching he sees a head movement that suggested the squirrel is going to jump. Since the squirrel was facing the window he thought he was misinterpreting the body language when bang! The squirrel jumps, hits the window and causes our dogs to come unglued. 

What is about this window that has some of the oddest things trying to come through it?


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Maybe the squirrel saw his reflection and instinctively went after it. Spring is in the air lol. 
I've caught squirrels in hav-a-heart traps. Scratch feed works well for bait.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Or he was checking to make sure that his hair was nice and neat.


----------

